# squirrel skinner



## Bassy

I had one on these made and let me tell you its worth its weight in gold when it comes to skinner Mr. Bushytail. I took it with me to the woods and used a ratchet strap to hold in on the tree then skinned my squirrels with it.
It may have been around for a while but this year is the first I ever seen it and Im glad I did. Tips for skinning in the woods, take a plastic bag to put cleaned game in, take a wet wash rag in a ziplock bag to wipe your hands on. Enjoy your hunting.
Bassy
http://www.fieldandstream.com/fieldstream/hunting/article/0,13199,1122335,00.html


----------



## M.Magis

I'm not sure I get it. What will it do that my pocket knife won't? It only takes about 30 seconds to skin a squirrel, so it doesn't seem worth it. If nothing else, I'm certain my knife is easier to carry in the woods.


----------



## Bassy

I still need a knife, it just holds the squirrel by the hind legs so you can use both hands to pull hide down the body, less hair on squirrel, this thing dosent weight anything, fits in your game vest pocket, it just makes skinning more convient.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1

I will be makeing one of those strippers it looks like it would be alot easier than just the plain old pocket knife.Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Guest

Looks like it could come in handy.


----------



## jeffmo

it wouldn't do me much good.i skin them from the back of the neck down.


----------



## Onion

Try this link for a how to on squirrel skinning:

Take his shirt off!


----------



## Toxic

Onion, cool video. Were did you find that. I teach Hunters Ed. So I am always looking for tips for the students. Thanks


----------



## Guest

thanks for the link onion. I think I am going to have to try that tonight.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1

awesome link onion you may have saved me some work thanks


----------



## steelmagoo

Good video, I saw that one last year and use that method. Don't wait too long after the squirrel is dead to skin it, it's much easier while he's warm and limber.


----------



## Bassy

memory refresher, watch the video clip in onions post, I dont use the skinner gadget anymore, thanks onion


----------



## Nightprowler

This link might help with teaching this method.
http://www.gutpilestyle.com/ForumSMF/index.php?topic=1968.0


----------



## flthednut

I've been skinning squirrels like that for years. A real good friend of mines father taught us how to do that when we were kids. I like the Idea of that squirrel skinner so I don't have to bend over so much. I made a board that has some pegs sticking out of it to hold two squirrels at a time. I cut their tails while they hang there and then I take them off and do like the video to pull the hide off.......


----------



## Bluefinn

Good tips. If it's a warm day, is it legal to carry a small softside cooler & clean them right away in the woods. Put them on ice & would be easy to carry. In the past I always gutted them after shooting them & skinned them when I got home . This looks way easier.


----------



## flthednut

I'm sure it is legal to carry a soft sided cooler. I see no difference in that and a game vest. I usally have a 5 gallon bucket with 5 gallon container of fresh clean water that I leave in my truck. I keep a cooler in the truck as well. In almost 40 years of hunting squirrels I have never had to gut them as soon as they were shot. I wait till I get out of the woods and that's where the water, bucket, and cooler come in. I have never had a squirrel go bad. Of course I'm not out from daylight to dark without going back to the truck. I usually will hunt from 1st light till about noon. If I get my limit sooner I'm out of there. But if not, I'll still get out of the woods and clean what I have, put them on Ice. Then I'll have some lunch and go back and try to get what I need to complete that limit. Good luck and happy hunting. !#


----------



## Nightprowler

Here's a squirrel cleaning video that might help.


----------



## One Legged Josh

Man, he wasted alot of that squirrel by throwing out the whole front half. That was like filleting only on side of the fish and tossing the other.


----------

